

Yahoo= Massive Destruction Of Shareholder Value, Employee Morale and The Health Of The Internet - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/13/massive-destruction-of-shareholder-value-employee-morale-and-internet-health/

======
jpeterson
_It eventually climbed back a little, but by the end of the trading day, $3.6
billion had been removed from the pockets of Yahoo stockholders._

Much of that $3.6 billion had been put in their pockets in the first place by
speculation of the MS/Yahoo deal.

